# GO!!!!!!!!



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The fishing should reallly turn on this weekend!!!!! Fish the mudlines and rocky pionts also the exposed islands.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well boys the Deep water area is hot. Caught limit in 20 min. With three guys. Plus I caught a 8 pounder! The lunker went back into the lake. And my 5 year old cuz first time ever wallaye fishing caught a 7.5 pounder. It was great to see his face when the big one got up to the boat. But onto the repots, fish the plane crawler harness with the green hooks. Sheeps head island produced most of the fish. You guys better get out there this . will be a year to remember!! If you guys are out there I fish in a Yar Craft 192 Michigan, give me a halar, let me know you are from Nodakoutdoors.


----------

